# B-17 belley landing



## sunny91 (Jan 8, 2008)

In 1944 at Podington base U.K.

Sunny


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 8, 2008)

I've seen that........good job on the pilot


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2008)

Didn't realize they used air bladders to raise planes back then. Thought they were muscled up by crane and jacks. Interesting.


----------

